# Document attestation



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Note that lots of people mention getting degrees attested, as well as all the personal certificates etc.
If you have a job to come to, do you need to do that?
The degree is a vocational one, in the field of m career
Think mine are still in the tube from the mid-nineties degree ceremony!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, you would generally need it for the visa process. Your HR department should guide you. There are a lot of threads on the forum specifically relating to this subject.


----------



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, you do need to get your degree attested. There are a few steps involved but it's not as bad as some people make it seem.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

just about to fire birth and marriage certificates off to F&C office in Milton Keynes before taking them to UAE embassy in London.

Lawyer chap is telling me i need notarised photographs etc as well for the F&C process.
I say balls to this.

Is he right, or just after a notary public fee?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Well as I don't have a degree I never had that problem, can't recall now what i did with birth certificates etc, seem to recall a trip to British Embassy and then to some dodgy place in Deira where i bought a stamp!

(That was a not much help post by Toon)


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

No, you don't need to get your photos attested. Degree, marriage and birth certs will be fine. As government-issued docs the birth and marriage certificates don't need to be notarised before going to the FCO.


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

Toon said:


> Well as I don't have a degree I never had that problem, can't recall now what i did with birth certificates etc, seem to recall a trip to British Embassy and then to some dodgy place in Deira where i bought a stamp!
> 
> (That was a not much help post by Toon)


I don't have a degree either so will they need gcse Certs instead I've lost them seen as it was 1997 ha


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

My company is going to reclassify me as a "salesman" because I don't have a degree and don't need one for my job.


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

woot79 said:


> My company is going to reclassify me as a "salesman" because I don't have a degree and don't need one for my job.


I'm in insurance I'm not sure I've ever needed one for mine either. So do you need copies of birth Certs for applying for a visa ?


----------



## lonni76 (May 23, 2012)

woot79 said:


> My company is going to reclassify me as a "salesman" because I don't have a degree and don't need one for my job.


My firm are reclassifying my job title and salary too as I lost all GCSE certs several years ago, they assure me it won't affect my actual salary etc. assume this is standard procedure if no certs can be provided.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

lonni76 said:


> My firm are reclassifying my job title and salary too as I lost all GCSE certs several years ago, they assure me it won't affect my actual salary etc. assume this is standard procedure if no certs can be provided.


I heard that to be classified as a Manager over here, you must have a degree. Whether that's true or not I don't know.

Also, when they put your employment visa through the cost to the company varies dependant on the position, so you'll see Managers put through as assistants etc. No change to the actual job or salary though so don't worry.

As for the attestation, I just sent my certificate off to one of the numerous firms in Blighty that do the whole thing for you. Think it cost me about 140-ish quid and they did everything for me, and sent the certificate back through the post. Hassle-free and well worth the cost in my book. No pics are required.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

lonni76 said:


> My firm are reclassifying my job title and salary too as I lost all GCSE certs several years ago, they assure me it won't affect my actual salary etc. assume this is standard procedure if no certs can be provided.


The ministry of labour issues visas around you academic history, so if you have a degree you can have a job title from a set of standard job roles (usually manager related) . High school certificate there is a different sets of roles (such as archive clerk)

So with out your certs you can only have a title that is allowed off the list. Bit stupid and pointless as they dont take into account any experience you may have.Personally im not bothered if my title on my visa is 5hithouse cleaner as long as my salarys the same as my contract.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Laowei said:


> The ministry of labour issues visas around you academic history, so if you have a degree you can have a job title from a set of standard job roles (usually manager related) . High school certificate there is a different sets of roles (such as archive clerk)
> 
> So with out your certs you can only have a title that is allowed off the list. Bit stupid and pointless as they dont take into account any experience you may have.Personally im not bothered if my title on my visa is 5hithouse cleaner as long as my salarys the same as my contract.


Isn't there less restrictive constraits on travel in and out if you are classified as a "sales manager" for example?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, it matters. For example, my DH was listed as "manager" i stead of "managing direcotr" on his visa and trade license. He got a 30 day single entry visa for Saudi, and his employee, a "engineering manager" got a 90 day multiple entry visa. It was all about the job title, even though DH has a higher degree, is the boss, etc. So it matters if you are going to need things like this.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

terdubai said:


> Yes, it matters. For example, my DH was listed as "manager" i stead of "managing direcotr" on his visa and trade license. He got a 30 day single entry visa for Saudi, and his employee, a "engineering manager" got a 90 day multiple entry visa. It was all about the job title, even though DH has a higher degree, is the boss, etc. So it matters if you are going to need things like this.


Not yet resident in UAE, have 180 day business man's visa for Saudi as a director, haven't needed degree evidence.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

blazeaway said:


> Not yet resident in UAE, have 180 day business man's visa for Saudi as a director, haven't needed degree evidence.


Guess that was issued in the UK as your visa status doesnt matter. With regard to saudi if you donet have a manager title on your visa it may be diifcult to get a visa issued.

For me the easy and fairly quick way around was to use an agent in the UK. Send you passport by DHL they get the visa issued within 48hrs and shipped back by courier. Generally they can get 3-6 month multi-entry, as already said in the UK they use the invite letter job title for the visa and not the reference to 'archives clerk' in your passport.:confused2:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

well that's a whole raft of certificates and degrees and crap sent off to the F&C Office. Hopefully it all comes back this week!

Can anyone tell me what the queues are like at the UAE Embassy in London?
Plan to go down and pay for the 'same day' service (an extra £10 a pop)


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently we have a public relations consultant who deals with our visas for us. I don't have a degree so does that mean I'm ok without certificates or do I have to do something here in the UK before I go? 

Thanks


----------



## Paradoc82 (Jun 11, 2012)

A rundown of my recent experience - still in UK, needing to send copies of Degree and 2 Diplomas to Health Authority of Abu Dhabi (Stringent requirements.)

Step 1. Remove documents from their frames to get good quality copies.
Step 2. Take originals and copies to Notary Public (there is only one of the solicitors in my solicitors practice - he comes in only once a week.)
Step 3. Solicitor/Notary "Notarises" the copies as true. (Wax, pink ribbon etc.)
Step 4. Copies go to FCO at Milton Keynes for "Apostation."
Step. The "Notarised and Apostated" documents then need to go to the UAE Embassy in London, for "Legalisation." Needless to say money changes hands at each step, and to couriers if you don't deliver and pick up yourself (Recommended!!)

I hope that helps a little


----------



## Paradoc82 (Jun 11, 2012)

Vantage - queues at UAE Embassy for same day service not bad at all apparently (I sent missus.)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Paradoc82 said:


> Vantage - queues at UAE Embassy for same day service not bad at all apparently (I sent missus.)


Thanks. 
Notarised this morning. I feel left out, though, as I didn't get any wax or ribbons, just a stamp!


----------



## Paradoc82 (Jun 11, 2012)

vantage said:


> Thanks.
> Notarised this morning. I feel left out, though, as I didn't get any wax or ribbons, just a stamp!


I bet the ribbons and wax cost me though!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

I have a question re attestation: I'm getting married at the end of august & will be coming over very soon after. I can get all my documents attested prior to the wedding with the exception of the marriage certificate of course. If I take it to the solicitor & then down south, instead of sending it to the UAE embassy can I just take it with me & sort it there? I don't need to send it to employer etc prior to arriving.
If anyone knows I'd greatly appreciate it!
Thanks, Jus


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been told cause I'll work in DIFC my boss can sign off my visa without certs does that sound accurate?


----------



## Paradoc82 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jus,

Ring the UAE Embassy. They are very helpful in my experience. 

All this notarising, apostating, etc - to me, is only important if you cannot turn up with the original in your hand. But then, bureaucrats would not feel important, and have a job, if they didn't make life difficult! Ring the nice man in the Embassy and tell him how wonderful he is.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Paradoc82 said:


> Jus,
> 
> Ring the UAE Embassy. They are very helpful in my experience.
> 
> All this notarising, apostating, etc - to me, is only important if you cannot turn up with the original in your hand. But then, bureaucrats would not feel important, and have a job, if they didn't make life difficult! Ring the nice man in the Embassy and tell him how wonderful he is.


Sounds good Paradoc82, I'll give them a call. Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> Sounds good Paradoc82, I'll give them a call. Thanks


 Might need to go through the F&C Office first. 
Shouldn't need notarised by your solicitor. 
I think taking it to The Embassy instead of posting costs £30 a document, rather than £20 by post (3 days). That's what I'm doing anyway.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

vantage said:


> Might need to go through the F&C Office first.
> Shouldn't need notarised by your solicitor.
> I think taking it to The Embassy instead of posting costs £30 a document, rather than £20 by post (3 days). That's what I'm doing anyway.


Yeah I was going get whatever they do in England first & then just take it with me to Dubai & get it sorted there. It's a bit far for me to go down to the embassy here. I'll give them a call & see what my options are. Thanks


----------



## Donnagene (Jun 7, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> I have a question re attestation: I'm getting married at the end of august & will be coming over very soon after. I can get all my documents attested prior to the wedding with the exception of the marriage certificate of course. If I take it to the solicitor & then down south, instead of sending it to the UAE embassy can I just take it with me & sort it there? I don't need to send it to employer etc prior to arriving.
> If anyone knows I'd greatly appreciate it!
> Thanks, Jus


Hi JusAdy,

I got married in the UK August 2010, brought the certificate back to Dubai with me.. Took it to the british embassy here in Dubai took three days to be attested by UK, following the collection of the certificate from the British embassy I took the certificate to the ministry of foreign affairs two minutes down the road from the British embassy and had the local UAE stamp placed onto the certificate.. Which took all of two seconds around 300 AED for both and that was that. No questions no problems.. Pretty easy!!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Donnagene said:


> Hi JusAdy,
> 
> I got married in the UK August 2010, brought the certificate back to Dubai with me.. Took it to the british embassy here in Dubai took three days to be attested by UK, following the collection of the certificate from the British embassy I took the certificate to the ministry of foreign affairs two minutes down the road from the British embassy and had the local UAE stamp placed onto the certificate.. Which took all of two seconds around 300 AED for both and that was that. No questions no problems.. Pretty easy!!


Hi Donnagene,

Thank you so much for your reply. I knew there would be a way of doing it & it sounds pretty straight forward. Means I can come over sooner than I thought! 

Thanks again!


----------



## rightsolution128 (Jun 8, 2012)

I had made a separate thread for this but could NOT get a reply. So this is another relevant thread and I am posting my question over here. I hope OP won't mind it.

I have done electrical engineering in 2011 and I have ONLY transcript and provisional certificate of my engineering available with me. I do NOT have degree at the moment. Now my company is sending me UAW on a project and I need to get attestations asap. But the problem is that my university takes at least 2 months for issuance of 'degree' and my company can NOT wait for that.

So does UAE embassy attest the transcript/provisional? Our High Education commission and ministry of foreign affairs DO attest but what about UAE embassy?

Please do let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rightsolution128 said:


> I had made a separate thread for this but could NOT get a reply. So this is another relevant thread and I am posting my question over here. I hope OP won't mind it.
> 
> I have done electrical engineering in 2011 and I have ONLY transcript and provisional certificate of my engineering available with me. I do NOT have degree at the moment. Now my company is sending me UAW on a project and I need to get attestations asap. But the problem is that my university takes at least 2 months for issuance of 'degree' and my company can NOT wait for that.
> 
> ...


I tried to go that way to save some time, but when I got here and needed it attested and processed the company we hired wouldn't do it with what I had. YRMV but that is my experience.


----------



## rightsolution128 (Jun 8, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> I tried to go that way to save some time, but when I got here and needed it attested and processed the company we hired wouldn't do it with what I had. YRMV but that is my experience.



So should I wait for that. By the time, I will be leaving for UAE, I will definitely have my degree with me. 

I just want that I should have ENGINEER visa instead of supervisor visa.

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rightsolution128 said:


> So should I wait for that. By the time, I will be leaving for UAE, I will definitely have my degree with me.
> 
> I just want that I should have ENGINEER visa instead of supervisor visa.
> 
> Thanks!


You need it when you apply for your visa.


----------



## rightsolution128 (Jun 8, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> You need it when you apply for your visa.


Thanks for your info as it has been truly valuable for me.

I called UAE Embassy in our country and they said "If 2 years have not been passed since your graduation then you can get your transcript/provisional attested by us an have your visa".

So I graduated in 2011 and 2 years have not been passe. Does it mean that not having a degree won't pose any problem for me?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rightsolution128 said:


> Thanks for your info as it has been truly valuable for me.
> 
> I called UAE Embassy in our country and they said "If 2 years have not been passed since your graduation then you can get your transcript/provisional attested by us an have your visa".
> 
> So I graduated in 2011 and 2 years have not been passe. Does it mean that not having a degree won't pose any problem for me?


Sounds like it to me! And they are the ones who need to attest the document before it its here.


----------



## rightsolution128 (Jun 8, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Sounds like it to me! And they are the ones who need to attest the document before it its here.


I actually want to have an ENGINEER visa rather than having a supervisor visa to avoid any problems once I reach UAE.

So any suggestions from your side?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rightsolution128 said:


> I actually want to have an ENGINEER visa rather than having a supervisor visa to avoid any problems once I reach UAE.
> 
> So any suggestions from your side?


No idea except that it should be up to your company to do that for you.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Folks, I need my degrees attested for this job I have been interviewing for, but I am in a bit of a fix. If anyone cam help me out, I will be very appreciative. Heres the deal:
- My O and A levels are from the University of Cambridge UK
- My university degree is from the US of A.
- I currently live in Pakistan. 

So what would I need to do to get all these documents attested? The local UAE counsulate is not much help, plus it seems like a half around-the-world runaround. Please, I would appreciate your advice. 

Do I need to send my originals everywhere for getting this done??


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Folks, I need my degrees attested for this job I have been interviewing for, but I am in a bit of a fix. If anyone cam help me out, I will be very appreciative. Heres the deal:
> - My O and A levels are from the University of Cambridge UK
> - My university degree is from the US of A.
> - I currently live in Pakistan.
> ...


You shouldn't need your A levels to be attested just your degree. You'll need to get it notarised & then see if the US embassy will attest it then it needs to be sent to the UAE embassy


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> You shouldn't need your A levels to be attested just your degree. You'll need to get it notarised & then see if the US embassy will attest it then it needs to be sent to the UAE embassy


Thanks for the reply Judy, but don't they need a record of the A levels also? I was told they need all my educational record (the company).

Plus do they need the original degree notarized or a copy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Thanks for the reply Judy, but don't they need a record of the A levels also? I was told they need all my educational record (the company).
> 
> Plus do they need the original degree notarized or a copy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've only ever heard of them looking for your highest level of qualification & any others that are relevant to your position, i.e teachers transcripts showing particular classes. Double check with your employer though as they may be looking for something in particular.
You should take the original along with you & they will make a copy of it & then certify that it's a true copy of the original. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

So I found out that the embassy of the UAE in my country only attests locally granted certificates. Therefore, I need to get my uni degree attested from the US and verified in the US by the UAE embassy there. Phew... Even thinking about all this is making me feel woozy. Guess I need to give ASAP documents a call. 

Plus will be calling my employer tomorrow to verify if they really need the A and O levels or not, since it turns out that I will have to get those certified through the British Council, at £14 a copy (x4) which is a 10 day process. Afterwards, the local foreign office, and the UAE embassy will attest it.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

I am an American currently living in Kuwait. My wife is Filipina and currently in Kuwait with me. We were married in a Muslim civil ceremony in kuwait, and our marriage contract is in Arabic. Do I still need to have the document attested in the USA or Philippines? I am taking a job in Dubai after Ramadan 2012.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

TexasGuy said:


> I am an American currently living in Kuwait. My wife is Filipina and currently in Kuwait with me. We were married in a Muslim civil ceremony in kuwait, and our marriage contract is in Arabic. Do I still need to have the document attested in the USA or Philippines? I am taking a job in Dubai after Ramadan 2012.


You need to get your marriage licence attested in the country it was issued in


----------



## TexasGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer. Can't wait to get to Dubai (out of Kuwait) lol.


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

I just went through the process. I only needed to get my degree cert attested, it took a week through a Visa Agent. I have just received my work Visa (limited duration for now). The whole process took 2 weeks.


----------

